# Craigslist rabbit



## Devi (Sep 22, 2013)

http://comoxvalley.en.craigslist.ca/pet/4082530926.html

this is a listing for a 3 year old Velveteen rabbit this is Comox Valley on Vancouver Island, BC . Posted up as for free.


----------



## coco_puffs (Sep 22, 2013)

Many "free" pets are picked up by slimeballs who sell them to research centers. Or as bait for dog fights. Never, EVER list an animal for free unless you know exactly where it's going. Poor thing .....

I wrote to them and expressed my concerns. Just heard a case about a dog that was given away. It was tied up and used as target practice.


----------



## Jackelope (Sep 22, 2013)

coco_puffs said:


> Many "free" pets are picked up by slimeballs who sell them to research centers. Or as bait for dog fights. Never, EVER list an animal for free unless you know exactly where it's going. Poor thing .....
> 
> I wrote to them and expressed my concerns. Just heard a case about a dog that was given away. It was tied up and used as target practice.





Especially free WITH a cage. I've never actually seen proof of people using rabbits they get off craigslist for those cruel purposes, but I have seen a lot of people acquire animals only because they are free, and don't intend to take proper care of them. They usually neglect and abandon them, even release them into the wild. Or they eat them. A lot of people will take free rabbits as fryers and lie about their intentions.


----------



## kaosu (Sep 22, 2013)

Jackelope said:


> Especially free WITH a cage. I've never actually seen proof of people using rabbits they get off craigslist for those cruel purposes, but I have seen a lot of people acquire animals only because they are free, and don't intend to take proper care of them. They usually neglect and abandon them, even release them into the wild. Or they eat them. A lot of people will take free rabbits as fryers and lie about their intentions.




That is not always true...I got my Titan by this way..Free on CL with his cage, I did not have the money to buy a bunny and a cage, but I had room in my heart and time to take care of one...Titan is very healthy and happy where he is now...free adds do not always end in tragedy. ( and yes he sees a vet regularly)


----------



## Jackelope (Sep 22, 2013)

kaosu said:


> That is not always true...I got my Titan by this way..Free on CL with his cage, I did not have the money to buy a bunny and a cage, but I had room in my heart and time to take care of one...Titan is very healthy and happy where he is now...free adds do not always end in tragedy. ( and yes he sees a vet regularly)





Oh, no, It certainly isn't always true. It's just very commonplace. I'm glad thinsg went so well for you and him!


----------



## lauraloo (Sep 22, 2013)

I sure there are lots of bunnies that are loved and cared for, one of ours was a rescue. Not through CL though we don't have that in the UK.

The other stuff said about people eating them or dog baiting, it doesn't even bear thinking about. It's horrible. Those poor bunnies  xxx


----------



## Kipcha (Sep 22, 2013)

I've seen plenty of people who take rabbits with free cages, then "get rid" of the rabbit and sell the cage. It's terrible 

Hopefully this little one does not end up like that.


----------



## Millinex (Sep 22, 2013)

I think anyone who visits craigslist more than once a week would know by now- never to give away any animal free there... Hell, ask a fee then give it free when they get there to weed out people, but never advertise it as free, but then again- you ask a fee and you're accused for selling. Craigslist is a fun site !


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Sep 24, 2013)

All of ours are rescues, and we adopted out several for free--the catch to the "free" was that I interviewed you and your family and went to inspect where they'd be living. Not too many got one of our charges, but, the 12 that did go went to great, loving, forever homes. Free isn't a bad thing and we let ours go with the hutch they were in so the costs were minimal (not for us--hutch, neutering, etc.) and made it easier on the adopters, but we did our "due diligence".


----------



## coco_puffs (Sep 26, 2013)

Nancy McClelland said:


> All of ours are rescues, and we adopted out several for free--the catch to the "free" was that I interviewed you and your family and went to inspect where they'd be living. Not too many got one of our charges, but, the 12 that did go went to great, loving, forever homes. Free isn't a bad thing and we let ours go with the hutch they were in so the costs were minimal (not for us--hutch, neutering, etc.) and made it easier on the adopters, but we did our "due diligence".



I think that's exactly the way it should be done. Good for you....


----------

